

Ask HN: Good articles around metrics - phankinson

Hi - I'm looking for some articles on different metrics startups should be focusing on.
======
willvarfar
Joel Spolsky "It seems like any time you try to measure the performance of
knowledge workers, things rapidly disintegrate"
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/news/20020715.html>

~~~
phankinson
Cool. That is interesting.

------
joshuacc
Related, though perhaps not exactly what you are looking for:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/02/09/dashboard-design-for-
met...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/02/09/dashboard-design-for-metrics-
savvy-software-companies/)

------
plunchete
Dave McClure "Startup metrics for pirates"
[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-long-
version)

